# Quelle puissance de barette pour mon Macbook pro



## le20sur20 (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous j'ai besoin de votre avis et conseils,

J'avais un bug sur mon mac récurrent  depuis que je suis passé de Tiger à Snow Léopard (freeze sur un écran tout bleu et retour au bureau avec tous les programmes fermés comme si je venais de redémarrer).

j'ai testé chacune des deux barrettes de RAM, séparément pour voir si une des deux barrettes était défectueuse : à l'étage du haut, ça marche. 
chacune des deux barrettes à l'étage du bas : aucune ne marche, l'ordi refuse de démarrer. Ce serait donc le port qui a un problème, ou la carte mer (quand j'allume l'écran, la mini lumière du bouton pour ouvrir l'écran clignote rapidement, et l'écran rese noir.

L'ennui c'est qu'en rebranchant les deux, l'ordi refuse de s'allumer (et la lumière clignote aussi). Je suis donc obligé de continuer sur une seule barrette d'1 GB.

Malheureusement le genius bar (sav en apple store) m'a annoncé que ma carte mer avait un problème.
A moins de faire changer la carte mer( 400  , c'est non!) je peux mettre une nouvelle barrette de mémoire à l'étage du haut (puisque celui du bas ne marche pas).
J'avais jusqu'à maintenant 2 barrettes de 1GB de RAM (mais comme un seul port fonctionne, je tourne actuellement sur 1GB).

Le genius bar m'a dit que je pourrais mettre une barrette de 4 GB, mais un ami informaticien m'a assuré que les ports de barrette n'étaient supposés supporter que le double de la valeur de la puissance d'origine. Pour être plus clair, il me déconseille de mettre une barrette de plus de 2GB sur le seul port qui marche (celui du haut). Il m'a même dit qu'à ma place il ne tenterait pas, qu'il n'est même pas certain que mon ordinateur démarrerait.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce que Snow Leopard tournera clairement mieux en 4GB qu'en 2GB? Est-ce que ma machine qui date de 2007 ( ce modèle : http://support.apple.com/kb/sp17 ) va bien supporter les 4 GB sur un seul port, ou est-il vraiment plus raisonnable de ne pas lui mettre plus de 2.
Ou encore, peut être me conseillerez-vous l'entre deux, de lui mettre 3GB? 

(si vous avez aussi des boutiques d'inforatique en ligne  discount ou une marque de barrette à me conseiller je prends aussi).

EST-CE plus intéressant de se fournir en informatique sur internet, ou aux boutiques de Montgallet (Paris). Où sont les tarifs les plus intéressants ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apportez


----------



## subsole (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
D'après Mactracker, ton MBP supporte jusqu'à  6.0GB 



> Maximum RAM	6.0 GB (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple)



En théorie met une barrette de 4Go dans le slot qui fonctionne et rien dans l'autre. 
A ma connaissance il n'existe pas de barrette de 3 Go.

le type de RAM qu'il te faut est : 
200-pin PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM


----------



## le20sur20 (14 Décembre 2011)

Merci ! mais est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup de mettre 4? Je veux dire, la vitesse / puissance sera-t-elle significativement différente entre 2GB et 4GB avec Snow Leopard sur une aussi "vieille" machine?


----------



## subsole (14 Décembre 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Merci ! mais est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup de mettre 4? Je veux dire, la vitesse / puissance sera-t-elle significativement différente entre 2GB et 4GB avec Snow Leopard sur une aussi "vieille" machine?



Ça dépend des applications, ainsi que du nombre d'application que tu fais tourner en même temps,
si tu vois souvent le ballon de plage, etc.
Si ton Mac rame et au moment ou il rame pas avant, lance le Moniteur d'activité qui se trouve dans le dossier Utilitaires.
Clique sur la case Mémoire système, en bas, et donne nous les résultats ( une copie d'écran).


----------



## le20sur20 (15 Décembre 2011)

Actuellement, il est plutot lent (j'ai connu pire sous PC lol)  et le ballon de plage je le vois trop souvent en utilisant Safari, mais je suis soutenu par seulement 1GB.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------

Merci pour tes conseils subsole!!!!  j'espère que tu n'as pas mal pris le double topic, c'est pour obtenir plus d'avis différents

Je peux acheter sur un site en particulier? Lequel me conseillez-vous pour avoir de bons prix ? 
Et me conseillez-vous une marque plus qu'une autre? (apparemment celle que j'ai d'origine est Samsung).


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Actuellement, il est plutot lent (j'ai connu pire sous PC lol)  et le ballon de plage je le vois trop souvent en utilisant Safari, mais je suis soutenu par seulement 1GB.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------
> 
> ...


Le double post n'a aucun avantage, même si tu y mets un titre différent 
Ça ne t'apporte pas plus de réponses, mais des réponses en doubles faites par différentes personnes, qui se seraient passées de perdre du temps à répondre à une question qui à déjà une réponse . :rateau:
Les réponses seront éparpillées sur plusieurs topics c'est tout, et c'est franchement chiant lors q'une recherche.
D'autre part, le double post est interdit sur Macgénération, voir la charte.

Ajoute de la RAM, 4Go sur le slot qui fonctionne.

Des site pour acheter de la RAM ? JPTK  te donne les liens dans l'autre post. :rateau:  ===> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/snow-leopard-ne-cesse-de-planter-787642.html?#post10419242


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour je reviens vers vous car je suis allé  à Macway. Ils m'ont dit :

- si votre machine ne supporte que 4 GB maxi, il ne faut pas mettre 4 dans un seul slot car c'est 2GB supporté par slot.

- Il est inutile de mettre une barrette de 2 GB dans un slot et rien dans l'autre : ça risque de créer un déséquilibre, les deux slots sont supposés fonctionner à puissance égale. Ca va même empirer par rapport à la situation actuelle. Comme le deuxième slot est inutilisé, il ne faut pas mettre 2GB dans l'autre, il vaut mieux que je reste sur 1GB dans un slot (le vendeur n'avait aucun intéret à me dire ça car du coup je ne lui ai rien acheté)


Cela contredit un peu les conseils que vous m'avez donné. Du coup je ne sais plus quoi faire... prendre le risque de mettre une barette de 2 GB   ou écouter le vendeur macway et laisser comme ça, avec 1 GB ?


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2012)

Peut-être que la réponse 9# dans ton double post, dont je donne le lien un peu plus haut.
Si Mactracker dit 6Go c'est 6Go.


----------



## waress (2 Janvier 2012)

j'espère que tu n'as pas mal pris le double topic, c'est pour obtenir plus d'avis différents .


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2012)

waress a dit:


> j'espère que tu n'as pas mal pris le double topic, c'est pour obtenir plus d'avis différents .


 Non absolument pas.


subsole a dit:


> *Le double post n'a aucun avantage, même si tu y mets un titre différent *
> *Ça ne t'apporte pas plus de réponses, mais des réponses en doubles faites par différentes personnes, qui se seraient passées de perdre du temps à répondre à une question qui à déjà une réponse . :rateau:
> Les réponses seront éparpillées sur plusieurs topics c'est tout, et c'est franchement chiant lors q'une recherche.
> D'autre part, le double post est interdit sur Macgénération, voir la charte.*


:sleep: On tient un vainqueur.
2012, c'est la loose, toujours pas de boules rouges. ^^


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Peut-être que la réponse 9# dans ton double post, dont je donne le lien un peu plus haut.
> Si Mactracker dit 6Go c'est 6Go.



Désolé, mais ce n'est pas clair pour moi.

si mactracker indique 6 GB, cela sous entend deux barrettes de 3, et non pas une barrette de 6.

Mais 3 n'existe pas donc cela réduit à 2+2.

Et 4+0  ne fonctionnerait pas.
Et d'après macway, 2+0   fonctionnerait moins bien que 1+0.  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Est-ce que mon raisonnement est juste ou erroné ?
Persistez-vous à dire que je pourrais mettre une barrette de 4 ?


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2012)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Désolé, mais ce n'est pas clair pour moi.
> 
> si mactracker indique 6 GB, cela sous entend deux barrettes de 3, et non pas une barrette de 6.
> 
> ...



T'as trouvé des barrettes de 3 Go ?


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Janvier 2012)

Non ça n'existe pas à ma connaissance comme je le disais dans mon précédent post.


----------



## Tox (2 Janvier 2012)

4 + 2, comme le conseil OWC.

Donc dans ton cas, 4


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Janvier 2012)

Mais 4 d'un coté et 0 de l'autre? ça n'entrainerait pas des risques de ralentissements encore plus importants?  ( j'en refere à ce que m'a dit le vendeur macway pour une barette de 2, voir plus haut)


----------



## Tox (3 Janvier 2012)

Ton raisonnement est assez étrange... Tu tournes actuellement sur un seul slot avec 1 Go. Pourquoi est-ce que ce même slot avec 4 Go détériorerait les performances ?

Vu le prix assez bas de ces barrettes. Vu que 1 Go est insuffisant avec SL. Vu que tu ne veux pas faire réparer. La seule solution consiste à tenter le coup avec un seul slot et 4 Go.

Il faut savoir que le principe des deux barrettes semblables, c'est surtout pour les Mac partageant mémoire vive et mémoire vidéo. Ton MBP utilise une NVIDIA 8600M GT avec 128 MB dédiés. Tu peux donc tenter le coup...


----------



## le20sur20 (4 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ton conseil, je vais tenter sinon j'aurais des remords ! 

Je tiens quand même à préciser que ce n'est pas MON raisonnement mais ce que m'ont déconseillé de faire un vendeur macway et un ami informaticien (lui m'a conseillé de ne mettre plus de 2GB).


----------



## Tox (4 Janvier 2012)

Au pire, prends cette barrette à un endroit où tu peux bénéficier d'un échange. Si les 4 Go posent problème tu reviens à 2 Go...

Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## le20sur20 (14 Avril 2012)

Comme quoi parfois il ne faut pas toujours écouter les conseils des pro (MacWay)  ou des connaisseurs (mon ami informaticien)  et suivre son instinct, puisque j'ai mis une barrette de 4GO dans un slot, rien dans l'autre, et ça marche très bien !  Merci Tox


----------



## itOtO (15 Avril 2012)

Effectivement, je sais pas ou ils sont aller pécher ça (le vendeur et l'informaticien...)!

Je crois qu'ils se sont un peu mélanger les pinceauavec la perte du dual channel si on utilise qu'une seule barette. Donc oui, il vaut mieux mettre 2+2 que 4+0, mais en aucun cas laisser un slot vide va ralentir la machine ou causer des problèmes! Dans ton cas c'est même l'inverse 

Et dire qu'en plus ce sont des professionnels de l'informatique


----------



## icerose (17 Avril 2012)

tu peux meme retester le slot 2 avec ta barrette de 1 go 
on sais jamais


----------



## le20sur20 (24 Avril 2012)

Je n'y avais pas pensé mais tant qu'on y est, en avant  guingamp !


----------



## le20sur20 (20 Mai 2012)

icerose, ça marche !!!!! au final grace à ce probleme, je suis passé de 2 à 5 Go de mémoire !!! Et l'ordinateur n'a pas l'air de souffrir du déséquilibre entre les deux slots.


----------

